# Slayer SXC 30 Erfahrung



## Denyo187 (13. September 2019)

Moin ,

Ich habe leider in der Suche und über Google nicht viel über das bike gefunden.

Habe mal die Frage was eure Meinung oder Erfahrung zu dem SXC 30 sind

Habe das Bike für 600€ im guten Zustand erworben.

Wird hauptsächlich für trials in der Umgebung und gelegentliche Ausflüge in den Bikepark genutzt

Rocky Mountain Slayer Sxc 30
Bomber 55 R 160 mm
Dämpfer Fox Float RP2
Bremse Magura Gustav M Kurbel Raceface ride
XC Schaltung Sram X-9 3x9 Gänge
Umwerfer Shimano Deore LX


----------

